
Does Good Tech Need PR? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/does_good_tech_need_pr.php
======
stcredzero
Anything that flourishes with a community needs good PR. Heck, even scientific
truths need good PR for awhile. How long did Mendel's observations about
genetics languish, even while Darwin desperately needed them?

Another way to think about it:

Good enough tech with Good PR will defeat Great tech with bad PR.

Just as good musicians who had the backing of the industry became stars, while
many people with even more talent remained unknown, there are tons of examples
of great tech that languished in relative obscurity while "good enough" tech
achieved huge sales.

------
shafqat
Echoing my comment I left on RWW: so far, we haven't yet used any PR and have
done all our marketing/outreach ourselves. Mainly due to costs more than
anything else (although we do enjoy talking directly to bloggers/journalists).

One thing is clear though, as NewsCred grows up, we'll most certainly be
tapping one of your recommended PR folks. There's a time and situation thats
ripe for PR at every startup - I just think early stage ventures without
funding should wait for that time and concentrate ruthlessly on the product
until then.

------
blasdel
Absolutely not.

PR Goons like Scoble & Winer are the worst people on the internet.

------
netcan
Who is the real target of tech startup PR? Is it potential users or potential
acquirers/investors?

